# Learning Curve



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*My Second Scrollwork Project*

Well, the skills are progressing. I'm not sure how long it took me to complete the *Treble Clef* but today I ventured into more difficult work and decided to make a "*dolphin napkin holder"*. It looked simple enough but was served a purpose. This is good.

Down I went into the shop and after an hour I had cut out one side of the napkin holder. "An hour", I thought, "I'll take forever to complete anything".

After lunch I returned to the saw to complete the second side. Half an hour later I stood smiling at "matching" (I say lightly) design. 1/2 the time. This is really good. And it didn't look half bad!

Now I'm going to spend the rest of the afternoon relaxing my shoulder muscles that are as tight as …(fill in the blank with your own description)... and I'm also going to take some time to analyze my work to see what I need to focus on when I start my next project. 
But for now, a moment of celebration.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*The Learning Curve, Part II*

Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.

How to clean this up, I ask myself. I could ask Rick, but he was buy installing a wood vice and I hated to interupt him for the umpteenth time, so I decided to take matters into my own hands. What could I lose? A piece of old 2×4? So, "take a chance", I told myself, "and just try something. It will either work or it won't. When you are done you will know a little more than when you started."

I picked up my Dremel, pretty much closed my eyes and selected a bit, hoping that it was indeed for sanding, and started attacking the rough spots of the wood. It was working, I guess. At least I was "creating".

A few moments later, Rick was by my side, silently watching. "Is this working", I asked. His response was, "what are you trying to do?" Ah, well that is a good response for a guide - don't assume you know what the goal is!! I replied, "sand off these chunks of wood. Will this work?" Supportive as ever, he said, "seems to be working." Knowing that there was more to that answer than meets the eye/ear, I followed the response with, "what would YOU do?" And so the entry into the chisel world began.

With my piece of wood clamped in the new wood vice, I began to scrape away at the unwanted fibres of wood. And now I know why so many woodworkers leave their power tools behind and make the commitment to hand tools!

What a beautiful feeling.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


Debbie, hand tools are definitely the place to start. When you have a basic understanding of how to craft wood with them, you will better understand how power tools work.

I like the way you spoke of deciding "...to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4". I guess that's what id did with this project.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


ah, returning life to wood, one that was lost when it was first deemed a 2×4… and later an offcut piece or waste. Not waste if you use it! Let us know what comes of it - form, function or lessons learned!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


so is Umpteen just before umpty? Like 18, 19, Umpteen, umpty, umpty one, umpty-two etc … ? LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


yes indeed, said Umpty Dumpty


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


Go girl, if you can do good work with chisels maybe you can start carving, look at Dick Cain, thats how he does a lot of his carving I'm sure, is with chisels. Make an umpty dumpty, I've never seen one. Ask Obi to show you one, I'll bet he's made one or two in his lifetime. jokemike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


Go Girl.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Learning Curve, Part II*
> 
> Having put the finishing touches on my latest project (that would be my second project ever) I decided to try and free a woodspirit from a piece of 2×4. The wood had edges of bark still on it, as well as lots of splinters-in-waiting.
> 
> ...


thanks guys  
I feel like a toddler-everything is new, exciting, and challenging


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Beginnings*

For the past few years, several of my photos have been hanging in a local restaurant. It has been a pleasure to sit down at a table and look up at one of my favourite creations.

The restaurant is now changing hands and so the photos have been returned to me. It was a little exciting as I opened the box to view all of the photos, some of which I had forgotten about. Obviously they had been some of my favourite images at the time and I am once again captured by the beauty of the subjects. Several "ooh, aaah's" later, I took a closer look at my work, analyzing the elements of composition and lighting.

It is interesting to look back at one's work and see how far you have come, how more advanced your skills are than when the journey began. I look forward to the day that I can look back at my beginning woodwork projects and say "ooh, ahh… look at all I have learned since then."

My little napkin holder shall forever be a treasure, not because of its quality or even functionality but because it was my first and because it is where the journey began. Years from now I will be able to look back and see where it all started and take pride in all that I have learned-I hope


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> For the past few years, several of my photos have been hanging in a local restaurant. It has been a pleasure to sit down at a table and look up at one of my favourite creations.
> 
> ...


Followed your web site and saw some of your photos. Wow! Beautiful work! If you get to that level woodworking your work will be awsome!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> For the past few years, several of my photos have been hanging in a local restaurant. It has been a pleasure to sit down at a table and look up at one of my favourite creations.
> 
> ...


thanks Dennis 
My photography skills have a long way to go and i've doing that for a while. And for me, the camera was easy - this woodworking stuff.. well, we'll see.

thanks again for your kind words


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> For the past few years, several of my photos have been hanging in a local restaurant. It has been a pleasure to sit down at a table and look up at one of my favourite creations.
> 
> ...


Debbie, I share your experience in a slightly different way. One of my inspirations in woodworking continues to be my Dad. Like him, I took up woodworking after I retired. I have a number of his pieces which I cherish. When I first received these as gifts, I was most impressed with his skills. When I started my wood crafting journey, one of my goals was "to be as good as Dad". But as I've learned in other aspects of life, one has to keep adjusting one's goals. If I may say so, and I don't want this to come across as immodest, I now need to shoot for a higher standard.

Now, I still love the pieces he gave me, both for their quality and sentimental value. But it's primarily the sentimental value that matters to me. And it will probably be that way with the pieces I pass on to my family members. The skill level may be appreciated, but it's the memories they evoke that give them their real value.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> For the past few years, several of my photos have been hanging in a local restaurant. It has been a pleasure to sit down at a table and look up at one of my favourite creations.
> 
> ...


You are so right. Just as I was saying in messages about the beautiful rocking horse, one of my treasured memories of my Dad is when he made me the hula skirt out of binder twine: it wasn't about quality or even functionality, it was that my Dad took the time and effort to make it for me. I wish I still had that skirt.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Personal Growth*

Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!

With an idea of what I wanted, I "selected" the wood that I wanted, I cut it to size on the mitre saw, I started up the ol' (well, "new") spindle sander and smoothed down the edges and sides, I used the scroll saw to cut out designs, I flipped on the little Dremel Router and put a curved edge on the pieces, I hand-sanded, and I wood-burned the appropriate words into the wood (and I even spelled them correctly, unlike on the leather in my wooden Journal - thanks, Jenn, for pointing that out!).

It was just a couple weeks ago that I was getting my mini-lessons on how to set up the tools for my use and now I was flying around the shop like a pro. I have to admit that it felt pretty good and the projects didn't turn out too badly either!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Lookout Debbie: You will soon be on to tables and chairs. I hope you have room for them :>)


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie;
--to know your-self as oneself is to know that you can only do '*very good projects*'!!!

What some call a mistake or a bad project is to my way of thinking only an unfinished project, since any worker of wood knows how to fix and move on to the* next step of the project* *which is success….achiever….winner *!

I may have shared this before but this is still worth a repeat:

"I tell you, if one wants to be active, one must not be afraid of going wrong, one must not be afraid of making mistakes now and then. Many people think that they will become good just by doing no harm - but that's a lie, and you yourself used to call it that. That way lies stagnation, mediocrity." -by Vincent van Gogh

"It was just a couple weeks ago that I was getting my mini-lessons on how to set up the tools for my use and now I was flying around the shop like a pro. *I have to admit that it felt pretty good* and *the projects didn't turn out too badly either*!!"

Believe in your-self and no-one will ever be able to throw you off track….
Tomorrows project will all-ways be your best project! 
Personal groweth only grows well, when watered daily with personal positive words which in turn become the power thoughts of now!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Frank, do you have people beating a path to your doorstep to listen to your wisdom??? !!!

Your words remind me of a phrase I heard many years ago and I have tried to live by: "if something is worth doing, it is worth doing wrong". (or, it's better to have tried and lost than not to have tried at all).. 
When I work with parents and educators I talk about the diffence in learning between a child who does something and does it right and the child who does something and makes a mistake . The child making a "mistake" has actually learned more than the one who had things turn out correctly (that is of course depending on whether the first child knows how to learn from the situation.)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow's projects (or next week's, which ever comes first)

Karson, I have lots of room-an acre of land waiting to be filled up


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Ah… an acres worth of land to pull down the trees, and put up a forest of chairs, tables, bookcases and more. What a landcape!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Debbie, if your woodworking experience runs true to form, you will learn by doing even if you sometimes think, "Will I ever make any progress with this?"

It never ceases to impress me how much one learns by simply getting stuck into the work. Little by little you face new frontiers and steep hills, but as Frank has said, it's these experiences that build new skills into our hands and brains.

I'll pick up a tool and proceed to do something. Then suddenly, I realize that this 'something' is a skill that previously had been a hurdle. Where did I learn how to do this? Oh, yes, I did this when making my last project and here I am with a level of skill that came out of that once daunting experience.

Keep at it - you will surprise yourself and your friends.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


Debbie, I think you need to change your signature - clearly not a "woodworker wannabee"!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Personal Growth*
> 
> Today I made a couple more "Life Guide" tools to use with my clients and as I look back at my day I realized that I was quite efficient and if anyone had been watching they might have thought that I knew what I was doing!
> 
> ...


thanks everyone 

Scott-maybe I'll have to grow trees and form them into living chairs

Don - I'm already surprising myself 

David, I'll have to think about that-what to call me now?? hmm


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*The Challenge *

And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).

Living up to this challenge has me walking with one foot on the skill-building path and the other foot in self-awareness as I seek to understand my goal of Spirit and the lessons that this opportunity is providing me.

The skill-building journey took a few steps this morning as I experimented with the beginning stages of my vision. (When the glue dries I'll post a picture here to let everyone in on what the end product might look like.) I am overall quite pleased with the idea and I think that when (not if) I get the final product completed that it will have met my goals. Over the next few months (when is the next contest deadline???) I will, of couse, be adapting the vision, adding/adapting details and the vision will take on a life of its own.

This morning's work/play/experimentation has also provided me with some more learning curve tidbits. 1) scroll saw blades do break and 2) stop working in pine. Having learned the lesson about weak wood, after my "wave" project has a mishap, I took extra care with the process, knowing that it was fragile. I kept the cut-out pieces attached to provide strength (brilliant idea) and I carefully moved the wood around the work area. Success - until I sat the pieces on my work-bench and what to my surprise but didn't a piece just fall off right then and there-yup, it just fell right off.

And so, as I added some glue to put my practice piece back together, I made a mental note that it is time to make the change over from the "easy wood" to something that fits my new skill level. Of course, the cheaper pine is still great for some projects and for trial runs.

What else did I learn? That my skill at scrollsaw work is indeed getting better. The curves are getting easier, my confidence is getting stronger, and my ability to focus on the quality is overtaking the process of exploring how this works.

And so, I had better go check my gluing job. I'm sure you are dying to see what I am working on.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Debbie: I don't know what selection of blades that you have purchased, but there are different teeth and width of the blades. I believe that Olson are rated the highest by users of Scroll saws. Here is a web site that talks about different blades and the amount of wood that they will cut. You may notice that they say they will cut 2" thick. But, that would be in softer woods http://www.awsc-online.com/ContentB2_b.htm


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


thanks for that site, Karson. 
Cutting pine, yesterday, I noticed that my "bigger" pin blade that I have been using does not compare to the smaller toothed blade that i put in - it was like cutting butter. So, I've been using the smaller blade and my skill at turning corners and going throu tough spots in the wood is not the best so I'm sure that I have been abusing the poor little blade. It just couldn't put up with my shinnanigans any longer.

i'm also not sure (haven't looked into this yet) whether my Dremel has been made to take only their blades - which limits me to what the store has decided to carry. So far I have also only been using the blades that came with the machine and so I have no idea what they are, besides pin and non-pin and bigger/smaller toothed.

Another learning curve to overcome. The website that you shared will definitely help!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Debbie,
If you can,why don't you show a picture of your saw, or a website, I'm curious.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


here she be, Don. The Dremel 1800

I just finished trying a non-pin type blade (plain-end) and well, that was different!! It will take some getting used to, after having been using the pin-blade. As my work progresses and I really see how changing the blade will be important based on the type of wood and the type of job it will be doing.

(Just look at how smart I'm getting!! hahahaha)

I got side-tracked down there earlier. I picked up a small piece of wood to throw out and as I looked at it, the wood Spirit starting calling me-- "look at me; look at me.. really look. I'm not just a scrap piece of wood." And it was right - it was an apple just waiting for the access wood to be carved away.

Not sure what I'm going to do with this little beauty (I'll add a picture of it here, later)... perhaps it will be something for my son, who also uses Apple computers. Maybe it will be part of a desk thingy, with a large paper clip to hold notes and the apple for adornment.. ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


the apple


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Debbie, that's terrific! I love the way you have used the concentric rings of the wood as a feature. Really nice. Have you sanded it and applied a finish or is that yet to come?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


the apple,
If you cut the brown part ay it may be still edible. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


ha ha Dick.. that's funny!!! 

Thanks Don. I'm not sure if you can see it in the pix that I posted but one of the rings that goes around the core actually shoots upwards into the leaf. Yah it is pretty cool 

I have sanded it; the flipside looks cleaner (but I didn't get the Depth of field right in the photo). I wiped the apple with a non-toxic finishing oil (the only stuff I have at the moment).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Thats what they call a woody tasting apple.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


maybe I'll have to make some wooden teeth in order to eat it !!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Quote Debbie: "I wiped the apple with a non-toxic finishing oil (the only stuff I have at the moment."

I'm not referring to your piece here, but in general, Debbie, finishing is at least half the result. I've seen some perfectly good woodworking let down by the finish. You may have noticed that in many of my comments on projects, I often asked the artist what finished was used.

The first hurdle is to get the piece ready for finishing. With most woodworking, the objective is to get the surface as smooth as possible. For me, this is usually accomplished with either a scraper, and/or sandpaper. My Festool Rotex sander works magic here. My final step in surface preparation is alway to use what some call (including me) a sanding sealer. This is a shellac based solution highly diluted with mentholated spirits. This is either brushed or rubbed onto the surface of the wood with a cloth. It dries quickly. The purpose is to stand the long grain fiber of the wood up and to make it brittle. Then a light rub with sandpaper, or better, a scraper will knock off this grain. If you fail to do this step, your finish will almost always feel like someone sprinkled grit onto your finish after it was applied. Nothing is worse than to be let down by the feel of grit on the wood after you've gone to so much trouble to produce that perfect finish.

I use two finishes that work great and are fairly easy to apply. The first is shellac. I use a shellac with a hardener that is available in Australia. The trick with shellac is to put on thin layers, using fine wet/dry sandpaper (you can get really fine grit at an automotive supply) between coats. The objective with the wet/dry is to give the dried surface of the finish a surface that the next coat can grab onto. You can also use '0000' steel wool for this. After the final coat has been applied (minimum of three) I 'rub out' the surface with some traditional wax mixed with a little tripoli powder mixed in. This gets away from that 'plastic look';

The second finish I've had a lot of success with is MinWax's Wipe-on Poly. This is a great finish, very easy to apply and almost fool-proof. It's a combination Tung Oil and polyurethane and comes in a matt or gloss finish.

Hope you find this helpful, Debbie.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Akin to your kokopelli - I'd swear this piece was a photoshop job. You've got quite an eye for using woodgrain effectively.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Don, it's very helpful. Yes, I've noticed your questions-and I've paid attention to the answers.

This will really give me something to work on for my contest submission (look out Scott-I'm sure my project is going to dazzle you!!!)

here's where I stand at the moment with finishing: 
1. I give it a good sanding with the Ridgid sander (not sure what grit of paper came with the machine /what I'm using)
2. Hand sand it with 320 grit paper. I've just purchased some other paper but haven't used them yet. (100 - ?) 
3. (this is where that sanding sealer fits in-I'll have to keep my eyes open for some of this on my next shopping trip) 
4. (and here is your where your tip re: shellac comes in) 
5. I rub in the finishing oil that I have.

I do have a finishing wax that I could be using. I guess that would go between # 4 and #5 ??

Scott-- thanks re: the photoshop comment again  I was going to say that it was just pure luck but when I thought back to the Kokopelli I remember that I did try and work with the lines of the wood somewhat-it was a start anyway. 
As for the apple, well it was all based on the woodgrain so I can't take any credit for planning on this one, just "seeing".

PS. I love my little apple … it has been sitting in front of me all day long. I don't think it is going to go anywhere! I find it very soothing (the texture), very peaceful (the woodgrain), and very rewarding (the apple), (knowing that I "saw" this AND created it!!! )

thanks again everyone for the feedback


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Quote Debbie: "I guess that would go between # 4 and #5 ??"

I'm not sure that yu have it right, Debbie.

1. Sand up through the grades from the coarsest to the finest (that you decide to use). I tend to start with a relatively fine grade as I get a fairly smooth surface with my scrapers - but you might want to skip scrapers until you have more experience. I would avoid going too coarse, because these grits leave fairly deep scratches that are hard to remove. I suggest that you start with 180 grit. (I know some will disagree with this recommendation.) Wherever you start, don't skip a grit between one grade and the next that you use. This just makes more work for yourself and tends to leave scratches that you don't see until you apply the finish.

2. When you have it as smooth as you want it, then apply the sanding sealer. You can make this up yourself by diluting shellac until it only has 20% shellac to 80% methylated spirits. Ask your supplier for his recommendation on meth. Let this dry - only takes a a minute or two. Lightly sand with your last used grade of sandpaper. You are not trying to remove new surface just the fiber that is standing up. I didn't mention this previously, but if you are applying a stain, this step will also prepare the wood so that the stain absorbs more evenly.

3. Apply any stain at this stage. Remember the effect of stain is cumulative. On coat will dry lighter than two, and two lighter than three. Only apply one coat at a time and wait for it to dry. Don't be impatient at this stage. I have applied a rule of thumb to all of my finishing - *no more than one coat per day of any finishing material.* [Make sure that you follow the manufacturers recommendations for applying finishes vis-a-vis room temperatures.] I know that this seems tedious, but you will obtain better and more consistent results if you do.

4. When you have obtain the color you are after with the stain, or if you decide not to stain, now apply the finish material. This may be shellac, oil, polyurethane, or any other finish you decide to use. (Note my suggestions above to obtain a good finish easily.) Apply the rule of thumb noted in the previous step.) I never do less than three coats of any finish. Here's where you lightly cut the surface between coats with ultra-fine sandpaper or steel wool.

5. When you have obtained the finish and surface that you want, sprinkle a little tripoli powder or finishing talc onto the surface then apply your wax coat. Most commercially available waxes are a combination of bees wax and Carnauba. Buff with a clean cotton cloth to the shine you want. If you want a high gloss, leave out the tripoli/talc. If you want a deeper, low gloss finish add it. You should be able to restore the finish at any time in the future to the original finish by a light buffing.

Sorry to be so pedantic here - but I'm hoping that you find this helpful.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


thank you so much for taking the time to write this.

I now have the information I need for my future projects!!

You are the best, "eh!"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


I was checking out the sealing formula, wanting to make sure I was getting the right stuff and I came upon this site. I thought it was particularly amusing because of the Aussie/US linguistics conversations that we have on here: 
 Spirits 
(and Yes, Don, I know that you said methylated spirits and not mineral spirits… but I just kinda wandered during my search.. this was just too funny to not read through).


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Debbie - I have the same scrollsaw and really like it. I visit your website and enjoyed some of your projects, especially the deer. Time to take the "woodworker wannabee" off your website!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Debbie - amongst Australian woodworkers, Neil Ellis is famous for developing a complete line of Shellac based finishing products and waxes. But perhaps he is best know for publishing *THE POLISHERS HANDBOOK*.

Woodworkers here call it the finishing bible. It's well work the price and I would highly recommend that you buy it. It will answer more questions than you thought possible. You will note that many of my finishing techniques have been learned from Neil.

You can order directly from Neil here. Click on Finishers Handbook at the bottom of the left hand column.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


thanks Don. 
David, I forgot about the wannabee on my website. I'll have to put that on my to-do list. 
I'm getting used to the scroll saw, 2 steps forward and one step back. But I'm learning some "don't do's". 
I wish I could come visit and get a first-hand demonstration. That certainly would help!.

Hmmm. another wood show is coming next month, maybe I will just have to ask the Universe to provide me with a live demonstration!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


I tried the scrollsaw on a piece think piece of walnut today, trying something other than pine for narrow designs.
Going down one side there was no way I could keep it on the line. Rick suggested that I could cut it from the opposite direction instead. But that doesn't seem time efficient as there are always direction changing cuts … 
suggestions please?
faster speed?
sharper blade?
different blade? (I tried a fairly large-toothed pin blade as well as a finer blade).


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Challenge *
> 
> And so, with my hat in the ring, I have made the commitment to participate in the next LJ contest (Universe permitting).
> 
> ...


Don -

I'm not sure that you will find mentholated spirits in any hardware store that I've been in. The term is correct as in some cases denatured alcohol includes menthol, but more commonly I think you will see labels of 'denatured' or 'methylated'. The traditional addative (at about 10%) is methyl alcohol. There are other things in small proportions. Wikipedia has an interesting article on this.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Frustration*

...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.

Step 1: the design
Again, adapting a design seen online I created a pattern for the purse handle, thinking everything through as much as I coud, given the amount of experience I had with making wooden purse handles (ah, that would be 1 prior handle)

Step 2: Cutting the handles
I chose to use a 1/4" thick piece of hmm… was it oak that we had picked up? A hardwood, anyway, and I placed the pattern on the wood and used the scroll saw to cut out th shape, the rod "hole" that would hold the leather, and two heart shapes in the handle that would be for 1) decoration and 2) for holding the purse using just a finger.

The scrollsaw work went really well and oh I was so pleased. The hearts looked like hearts. The straight lines were relatively straight and the little heart "tops" on the top of the purse lined up exactly as I wanted them to, creating a fingerhold for prying the purse open if I decided to put magnets in the wood for the closure.

Step 3: finishing the hearts. 
The little hearts on the top of the purse needed to be completed and I decided to use the woodburner. 
Frustration #1: After completing the outlines I felt that this cheapened the look of the handles and they were tossed on the counter for a couple hours while I avoided the problem.

After some time to refocus I thought about how I could remove the woodburning. Can't really sand it away so I thought I would use the dremel to etch the design, which would remove the woodburning and still provide an outline of the hearts. 
Frustration #2: it still looked cheap. Back into avoidance mode.

Again, some time later, I revisited the handles and doing pros and cons for a variety of options decided to revisit the woodburning and highlight the etching. Not great but better than the other two attempts. 
I then hit the "good enough" wall and although I'm working really hard at going beyond "good enough" I thought that if I kept playing with it I would just end up breaking the handles or being so disgusted with them that they would end up in the trash. So I decided that this "good enough" was the best I could do given the situation I was in and the knowledge that I had at the time. And so the etched/burned hearts remain.

Step 4: not done yet. 
Still not completely happy with the hearts I decided to paint the one heart red and after some brainstorming I grabbed a stamp pad and a Q -tip and did a little staining and, for me, the handle looks MUCH better. Decision: don't mess with it any more!

Step 5: the purse. 
So… now comes the tricky part, creating a pattern for the purse that would be functional and fit the handles. 
I measured, drew, and created the pattern and then cut out the leather. I then stamped the inside with my Wolf logo and added a heart shape to the outside. I had originally planned on doing beadwork but since the level of success on the handle wasn't what I expected I didn't want to put hours into beadwork for an "ok" purse. So out came the stamps again.

I then wasn't sure whether to attach the main pieces to the handle first or sew the purse first and then attach it to the handle. Both seemed like they would be difficult. 
I opted for sewing the purse first and checked to see if I had made it big enough to use. Going well.

Frustration #3: and then I tried it with the handles "attached". I have made several purses without wood handles and the opening can be quite small and still be usable. But-the wood handles (dah) don't mold to the hand and the opening has to be larger than I am used to. ARGH.

Time to attach the handles. 
Thinking (correctly) that if I sew the leather as close to the edge as possible I'll still be able to get my hand in the opening, I started to stitch. 
Oh wow, what a pain in the butt/fingers/eyes/ nerves that process was!! It is really hard to stitch around a piece of wood and keep the lines straight. I need more clamps!!

And now the purse is finished. It is a purse. Handcrafted from start to finish with (oak) handles and doeskin leather. About 6 hours of work but it's just "good enough".

Happiness Level: 6
Frustration Level: 8


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


here are the photos:

1. The purse. 









2. The "good enough" handle









3. Close-up (note the overlap of the front handle and the back handle). 









4. Inside look at the handles-should have left them blank. These look much nicer than the outside!!









5. The opening : yup.. can still get my hand inside. 









and there you have it: handcrafted "good enough" ...

"3" is a charm, right?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


Debbie: I don't see any pictures


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


I see that… 
if you do a "right click" on them, you can open them in another window.. it should take you to Picassa.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


Debbie,
I tried the right click , but there's no choice to (open another window.)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


well now.. isn't that frustrating.. hahaha how appropriate!!

I'll post them under my projects.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Debbie. We've all been through the process that you are describing. I know nothing about making purses, but wouldn't it be easier or less frustrating to sew the purse first and then make the handles to fit? Kinda like making the mortise first, then making the tenon to fit. This way the opening in the purse is made to an appropriate size and is not dependant or constricted by the handle because it was made first. Just a thought. On step 5, you wanted to do the beadwork, but didn't. If for no other reason, it would have been a good time to experiment with design or just improve on your technique. It is times like this that trying something new is easier, because you are already not pleased with the way it is turning out. Just another thought. Waiting to see the pictures.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Frustration*
> 
> ...and so with excitement and anticipation I began my second purse.
> 
> ...


Os, pictures are posted under my projects.

I've made several leather purses before without the handles and without the wooden handles the purse was wide enough. I hadn't factored in the fact that the wood doesn't bend. Learning "curve" (or straight line as the case may be).

I've also done beadwork before - it's a lot of piddley work. It's a good idea to use every opportunity to improve (hmmm sounds like "going beyond the good enough" factor). ...But I chose not to. hahaha

Oh, and the stamped heart on the purse? It's the only thing that my daughter likes about the purse. Sheesh!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*I Quit!! *

and then I quit again.. and I quit again.. and I quit again…

Note to self: reconsider trying something new when you are out of sync with the Universe… (I know, Frank, it "just is".).. hehee

My granddaughter, 4-yr-old Rowan, has recently shown an interest in whales and since I had found a pattern for a whale puzzle, I was eagerly waiting for today - time in the shop - to try my hand at scrollsawing a puzzle.

Ha. 
I should have known right from the start that I just didn't have the patience for this today. After cutting the piece of wood I found that sanding the edges was annoying today. Usually I rather like running sandpaper over the wood, but not this morning. A warning sign.

With my ever present intention of becoming more of a perfectionist, I did a lot of self-talk and deep breathing to stay focused on the completion of the project, on the process and on precision.

The Scroll Saw Challenge
I chose to use a small "pin" blade to start the cutting and all was going quite well until I got to some fine curves. Here, I thought that it was time to try the spiral blade and so I stopped the machine in order to switch blades. Well first I had to get the original blade out of the wood. Yah.. thought that was going to be easy, and it was for the first inch or two and then… then came the first series of conversations by my ever-protecting ego self saying "quit". Oh how I wanted to listen. I could feel my hands itching to toss the wood into the corner and go look for another project to work on.

But the deep breathing and positive self-talk did the trick and I finally got the old blade out of the wood and pulled out a spiral blade. Well.. ha… challenge #2: how the heck do you get the machine to hold this little baby???

Deep breathing; self-talk; patience… Finally in it went, but the tension wasn't right (I think) and so that went haywire. "QUIT" said the voice of self-preservation. "Not quitting" said the voice of determination and so I persevered.

3 blades later… I finally made it around the lines of the puzzle. 3.. yes… 3.
As you can probably guess I'm skipping several dialogues of "QUIT / Don't Quit". It was indeed a struggle.

But I did stay true to my intention. I didn't give up. I did complete the puzzle. It does look like a puzzle. Don't think I'll try another one any time soon-if ever. 
Pretty sure I won't go trying any inlay designs. Not this week, anyway. 
But it's done. Period.

The Puzzle
I chose to cut into the puzzle from the edge when I started the puzzle and now it sits with some glue on the cut (crossing my fingers that this idea works). 
When it is dry and I've put a coating of wax on it all I'll post a pix in my projects.

Until then.. I quit -and it's off to make some home-made bread. Cross your fingers that the bread doesn't explode into flames like the ribs did on the weekend!!!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *I Quit!! *
> 
> and then I quit again.. and I quit again.. and I quit again…
> 
> ...


The quickest solution to a problem is often to forget about it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *I Quit!! *
> 
> and then I quit again.. and I quit again.. and I quit again…
> 
> ...


what problem??? 

hehehe


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*A little box*

This past weekend I purchased a *foot control* device for the scroll saw. What a difference that makes!! (Mostly that it is a lot safer as two hands can remain on the piece of wood and you don't have to take your eyes off your work to shut off the machine.) Good investment.

My goal was to take the last pieces of willow that Rick had cut when practicing with the Little Ripper and, of course, make a box.

I only had 3 pieces left and I had a pattern for a couple little boxes that I wanted to try and make. The boxes are only a few inches wide - and they have *box joints*. A new skill waiting to be attempted. The pattern was from a book on Scrollsawing and so the joints would be attempted on the Dremel Scrollsaw.

The pattern for the one box fit on the wood (although there was a split in the one piece of wood that, of course, broke during the process and so it is being glued).

The second pattern didn't quite fit on the remaining piece of Willow and I chose to use a scrap piece of oak to make two of the sides and the bottom.

*The Results*
- I have a box. It will hold things and that's the point of a box.
- it does have box joints and they did go together making corners. 
- I do have the beauty of the "live edge" on two of the sides and my love for this has been reinforced.
- Comparing the willow with the oak, I am reminded that I love the look of Willow. 
- my precision is a little lacking on the cutting. Although the joints fit together there are some gaps 
- the first cutting blade that I was using broke (and all was going so well) and I must have grabbed a used blade that should have went in the garbage already. I think it was too dull for precision (yah.. it was the blade's fault. But I'll know better next time. "Stop and throw it out" if it appears dull".) 
- it's not bad for my first effort. Now to analyze it and take my skills to the next level.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A little box*
> 
> This past weekend I purchased a *foot control* device for the scroll saw. What a difference that makes!! (Mostly that it is a lot safer as two hands can remain on the piece of wood and you don't have to take your eyes off your work to shut off the machine.) Good investment.
> 
> ...


Debbie if you use pin-less blades. You can set them lower or higher in the jaws and get more life from your blades.

Usually you only use about a 1/2" section in the middle and by moving the blade you go to a new section.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A little box*
> 
> This past weekend I purchased a *foot control* device for the scroll saw. What a difference that makes!! (Mostly that it is a lot safer as two hands can remain on the piece of wood and you don't have to take your eyes off your work to shut off the machine.) Good investment.
> 
> ...


that's a good tip.
thanks


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A little box*
> 
> This past weekend I purchased a *foot control* device for the scroll saw. What a difference that makes!! (Mostly that it is a lot safer as two hands can remain on the piece of wood and you don't have to take your eyes off your work to shut off the machine.) Good investment.
> 
> ...


Another thing you can do Is put a piece of MDF on your table and clamp it down which makes it so you are cutting with the non-used part of the blade up 3/4ths of an inch higher…

Drew


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A little box*
> 
> This past weekend I purchased a *foot control* device for the scroll saw. What a difference that makes!! (Mostly that it is a lot safer as two hands can remain on the piece of wood and you don't have to take your eyes off your work to shut off the machine.) Good investment.
> 
> ...


another good tip!!!

you guys are "WOK"s.

(wealth of knowledge)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Box Review*

I have my little desk set now: the Plans Box, the Little box, and the Pencil Holder Box and I've tried different things on each and here's what I've come up with:

1. the plan box with the plain edges with rabbit cuts is nice and clean looking on the front. I like that.

2. the little box with its uneven box joints is rustic looking and as Dick stated - "antique-ish".

3. I took the first box, however, and rounded the corners to see what that would look like, and I don't like it for this style. It is too formal, too modern, too .. not rustic.

4. the second box has some really good joints, some which I'd call almost perfect, and although they are great joints, after reading everyone's feedback, I think I like the non-perfect fits better. The imperfection adds to the rustic, natural look that I'm drawn too.

5. Finishing: I have the tray finished with an oil and then waxed. It's very rich in colour but I prefer the more mellow look of the unfinished wood. I have the small box unfinished - natural. I like it. And the second box has just some wax on the top. This is my preference: the mellow colour is still there but it is more enhanced and it feels nice!

And now I have to put this all together in another box project. Don't know what that will be, yet. Perhaps this afternoon I'll find another pattern.

(Oh, and of course I've been challenged to throw some carving onto it … that will be interesting!!)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Box Review*
> 
> I have my little desk set now: the Plans Box, the Little box, and the Pencil Holder Box and I've tried different things on each and here's what I've come up with:
> 
> ...


I had a similar though on the rough joints. If you have a natural edge, then I feel the tight joints would look out of place.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Box Review*
> 
> I have my little desk set now: the Plans Box, the Little box, and the Pencil Holder Box and I've tried different things on each and here's what I've come up with:
> 
> ...


that sure does make my job easier with the joints, now, doesn't it??


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*First it was my Legs.... *

...and now…

oh, my shoulder and forearm!!! I'm building muscles that I didn't even know I had!

Thanks to CarverRog and his beautiful chip carving, I had to go purchase a chip-knife to give it a try. Well this morning, I'm trying (TRYING-not actually "doing") chip-carving and my arm is sore! This is hard work.

*The Learning Curve*
1. if these lines are supposed to be 4mm apart I'm going to have to get new glasses-that is teeny tiny work to lay out the pattern. I'm sure that there has to be an easier way!
2. my perfectionism gene does not pertain to drawing out 4mm line patterns - which is the basis of the design that I have been practicing with. Ha. If this process does nothing else, it will get me to become more precise in my work 
3. draw precise: carve precise!! Now that is harder than it looks. The chip knife (other than the edge) is not 4 mm in size! 
4. don't try to run before you can walk-a lot of chipped out wood that shouldn't have been chipped out because of trying (what I now know to be) a more difficult pattern.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


So Carver Rog has claimed another victim? just kidding Rog and Debbie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


yah.. I didn't notice any disclaimer on his work, did you?? Lots of encouragement to give it a try, but no warnings!!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


He's an encourager? Well that proves it… He isn't the Corporate Rog.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


Well Debbie: as one of the earlier profiles states he is a member of the Hobbie of the Month Club.

It sounds that you are a living member of the LumberJocks, try a new skill every month club.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


"at first things appear difficult" where have I heard that?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


no where to go but to try new things!! EVERYTHING is new for me when it comes to woodworking! 
I don't think my Dad ever built anything… and my husband wasn't handy with a hammer-he was a mechanic and a welder, not a carpenter… and now Rick, he enjoys building things so it's all a new venture for me 
Pretty exciting

((rubbing my shoulder))


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


Debbie there is Preparation H. Ops wrong muscles I mean BenGay. LOL


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...




Arnica or Tigerbalm work too. The former rubs in nice and greaselessly, the latter gets hot and smells, but works. I sprained my ankle once (in France) and I was given this balm (Similar to tigerbalm, but started with a K) and 20 minutes later I was walking painfree, never bothered me again… Sure wish I could find that stuff stateside!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


OK all of our European members what's it called?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


OK Deb, where are the pictures! LOL. What you have isn't any different than what I had at my first attempts. Keep your practice boards so when you get really good you can look back at just how far you have come. Warnings! Who needs stinking warnings! This is good for you, isn't it? LOL.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


good for me?? I'm not sure .. one day I'm aching because of chipcarving and the next day I'm sick… is it connected??? !!

Pictures might come today. I didn't have time yesterday. I was too busy applying A535


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


You're sure an adventurous person, now chip carving, what next? 
Mountain climbing maybe?
But first you better get heeled. I'm sorry your not feeling well.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


no mountain climbing for me!! The stairs are enough exercise 

Thanks Dick… I've taken some Advil - that usually helps. We'll see.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


Debbie -

This is just beautiful! Looks like another new skill!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *First it was my Legs.... *
> 
> ...and now…
> 
> ...


thank you 
I'm sure that it will be included in projects that I'll do in the future.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Multi-tasking*

Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.

Today as I sat here, caught in the trap of the LJ Addiction, I also contemplated how I was going to put a few pieces of willow together for a box - and what purpose it would have. I decided that I would just have to go cut the wood and glue it together whatever way would fit and it would become a "just is" box, for whatever purpose it might have in the future.

After getting caught up on "The Pulse" updates, I remembered the magic "Shuffle" button and my feet stayed glued to the floor and I have yet to get to the power tools in the basement.

Fortunately, however, my chipcarving tools are right here within easy reach of the computer and rather than making a box I decided to practice some carving instead. (A great plan to stay caught up on the LJ pulse at the same time, don't you think??)

My first efforts this morning were to carve some flowers onto the "box to be".



It's nothing special and the carving skill has a long way to go but the flowers do look like flowers and that is a good start!

Next, after some time spent at The Pulse and then a few clicks on The Shuffle, I saw Dennis' Alder Entry table (which totally amazes me at the creativity and beauty of the rustic look) and I was intrigued with his beautiful carving. I thought that a variation of this would be nice to try and I could add it to a second side of the "box to be".



As you can see I was keeping my eye on what's new here at LJ and the carving didn't turn out too badly, either. It's obviously a kindergarten version of Dennis' masterpiece but you have to start somewhere and so I did.

Now.. it 's time to recheck the Pulse (and I'm going to stronger resist the urge to hit the Shuffle button) and head downstairs to put my new box together!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


Great design Debbie. Looks good.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


Deb.. you're much better multitasker than Windows  practicing together with enjoying the site sounds great. With more than 1000 projects you have great source of inspiration. Keep it up!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


thanks Karson & Martin.
I've glued the box together and unless it falls apart it's going to look kinda cute


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


Just a touch more Zen on that last one and you have a masterpiece.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


it isn't bad for a first try. I'll definitely be doing some of that.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie;
--and also on your last picture there, there's the 'live edge'! Almost you get the feel of riding a cresting wave….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


I'm really loving this "live edge" effect. 
Riding a wave…. nice description


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie;
--me thinks that you are living life on the 'live edge' and surfing with wood to your hearts content….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Multi-tasking*
> 
> Thanks to Martin and his magic shuffle button my need to multi-task has taken on a new urgency.
> 
> ...


you have such a way with words, Frank… isn't that a nice life to live??


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*thanks to the LumberJocks*

Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.

I'm working on a new box (surprise, surprise) and I had a long piece of wood that was rough on both edges. I, of course, wanted to keep one edge rough but the other needed to be straight to make the bottom edge of the box. In the past I've worked with 12" long pieces of wood, which I can fit on the mitre saw and I just "eye" it up and cut it off. But this piece of lumber is about 3' in length and that method was not an option this time.

*Dilemma*: how do I cut off the irregular edge and keep the board square? (Actually, the first problem was overcoming my anguish at having to cut off a rough edge in the first place-such a waste. I have to tell you that it hurt to think of it being tossed aside.)

My first thought was to have Rick run it along the table saw but I couldn't see how that would stay straight on the saw. Think.. think… and then a mix of images (based on fellow LumberJock's strategies) came floating into my mind and I had the "aha" moment.

*Solution*: Attach the plank to a board that had a straight edge and run the straight edge along the fence of the table saw or bandsaw. "Good plan", said Rick "but how do you attach it; you can't clamp it".

Again the images from my LumberJock/ Woodwhisperer experiences flashed in my head and the second "aha" moment immediately occurred with the answer: "double-sided tape".

And so, the plank was attached to a board. The board went through the bandsaw. My beautiful little rough edge fell to the floor and I was left with the perfect beginnings for a new box!!

Next time: Next time, we either buy some double-sided tape that is good for this use or I run the wood through the planer AFTER I remove the tape rather than before to ensure that I get all the glue residue off the wood.

*Question*: is there a better/easier solution?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Debie look at Niki posts on running a board thru the TS (Table saw) He runs screws through the two boards.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


If you have extra length you can use a few brads or screws to attach the boards. You also can build a jig for this. I'm sure I can find plans for one of the other Jocks will already have one they can show you.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


practice with the tablesaw. I've gotten pretty good at cutting a straight line by eye (following a pencil line, that is) or attatch the piece with a couple screws at each end (presuming the board is longer than you need.

Or find a better way to remove the adhesive residue, heat or chemicals.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


thanks guys..
the glue did clean off quite well - I just don't know what might be hidden in the grain.

I guess I was on the right track with the second board idea.

Scott…... scary tables aw!! I don't like that machine… it's WAY down low on my list of "learning curve" experiences. hehehe

Thanks again!! I'll keep these ideas in my head for my "next time" !!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Just remember to use a push stick when cutting on the tablesaw and feather board to keep the piece on the table and against the fence. Safety is key to good woodworking practices. You could try hot glue, also. It is used often in attaching bowls to a wood block for turning and is usually simple to remove.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


never thought of hot glue!! I was lucky to have found some double-sided tape.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed hot glue would hold up to turning. Being as easy to remove from projects as it is. Oh wait, it comes right off non-wooden items easily, but does grab the wood fibers some. Still impressed though.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Debbie when you do start using the table saw keep the first cuts simple. No sticky tape or jigs or hot melt glue. Just running a board with a straight end and plenty of width to get the feel. The table saw is probably the most important power tool in the shop…at some point in time you will want to get some experienced person to show you the basics. It is no where near as scary as a shaper.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Listen to Dennis Deb. Table saws are probably one of the most dangerous machines in any shop. So start with simple cuts, get good at that, just using the machine. I was using mine once and had part of the board I was cutting fly by my head, and go through the side of my garage, leaving a 3×1 inch hole in the wall and I'd used a saw for over 30 years. Just be careful wear protection and like Os said use featherboards and pushsticks. jockmike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


or… don't use the table saw 

I can get my wood cut when I buy it and only make things that are 12" in width. Good solution for me  
(cluck cluck cluck of a chicken.. a smart chicken, though!)


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it on wood yet, but have had great luck removing adhesive residue with stuff called Goo Gone. I'd check the ingredients and try it on a piece of scrap (hard to find it your shop it sounds). It may be oil based - the bottle doesn't have an ingredient list - which you'd need to take into account depending on the finish you're planning to use.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Deb- have you learned about cabinet scrapers (card scraper) yet? I know it won't work on your rough edges, but for flat faces, edges it will be the best $5 you will ever spend for getting glue squeeze out and for prepping wood for finishes.

There is a glue removal mixture called De-Glue Goo for yellow glue removal. Here is a quote from product description from Highland Hardware http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1636

"This does a great job of removing the glue from joints you've taken apart for repair. It's also handy for lifting squeeze-out from hard-to-reach spots that you don't want to damage. Household vinegar eases disassembly of joints glued with yellow glue, white glue & hide glue. The challenge afterwards is cleaning the old glue from the joint surfaces without scraping, chipping or tearing the wood and weakening the repair. De-Glue Goo is a vinegary, non-toxic gel which coats glued surfaces without evaporating and without soaking the wood. Let it stand until the old glue is thoroughly softened, then scrape it off without harming the wood at all. 8 oz."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


cool
Thanks guys for those tips!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Debbie- you could also use a 'carrier board' with spring loaded toggle clamps on one side that secure the rough edged board to it, leaving your cutting edge hanging over the other side. You joint one edge of a wide carrier board (plywood, MDF or even hardboard) and glue a long 3/4" x 1-1/2" wide piece to the straight edge for the toggle clamps to screw to. This then secures any width rough-edged board so the side you want to cut is free over the other edge of the carrier board, or you could cut through it. Run the straight, clamp side against a bandsaw fence or table saw fence to straight-cut the opposite edge (be sure your toggle clamp handles will clear any fence. There is a type with the handle residing vertically). Cut a hole in one end to hang it on a wall, and you have a jig ready for such cuts multiple times.


----------



## photonic (Apr 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Well Debbie you get out your (hand powered) rip saw, put that sucker on your saw bench and rip away. Then you grab your trusty #5 1/2 (jack plane) to square and smooth it out.

The best part is no electrons are harmed in the process! 

That's how I would do it anyway.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *thanks to the LumberJocks*
> 
> Today I did another first and I have to *thank my LumberJock buddies* (especially the WoodWhisperer) for the strategies.
> 
> ...


Barb - I like the toggle clamps idea. Might just have to do that one.

Geoff… a plane, well I do have one (as pictured in one of my blogs).. but I don't think it would be of much help. 
It does sound like a nice way to do it-no electrons harmed!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tenons*

I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)

One thing that I am pleased with is the aging of the pine legs. Rick brought home some 1×2 pine which worked great for the legs but they were too white for my willow. So, I used some "greying" stuff that I bought at Home Hardware. (I'll have to go look at the name of it). It turns wood a natural- weathered look. With just one light coat and an afternoon in the sun there is a definite difference in the colouring. It worked out well.

Now, for the learning Curve. Last time I made fake tenons by gluing on little squares of wood on top of the screwholes. It had a nice effect. Today when I went to copy this strategy it did not turn out so well-first of all, the way I had things lined up, the lid wouldn't open completely. And then because the table is a little smaller than my first the blocks just looked too chunky and so I pulled them all off.

So here I am now, with an unfinished table and trying to come up with a second backup plan.

The Learning Curve: I'm pretty sure the Universe is smiling, saying "Debbie, it's time to try a REAL tenon and you wouldn't be having this problem!!! The cover-up was find the first time but did you really think I'd let you get away with that again???!!!!"

Ok Universe-that's for my NEXT table, but first I have to finish this one!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


*Keep on smiling, keep on smiling, & the whole world smiles at you.* 
Trying to keep in tune. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


lol I'm smiling!! I'm smiling!! 

Lovely voice, by the way


----------



## pierre (Apr 27, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


Debbie,

Hats off to you ! After four years, I'm not even there yet…but it's coming.

pierre


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


don't get too excited Pierre, I haven't tried it yet-just know that I'm going to have to for my next table. I'm sweating, just thinking about it


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie;
--Ha!....just remember that there is no need to sweat the small stuff and since you've all-ready saw your-self as being able to do this….70% of the work is all-ready done. All that remains now is for you to just re-move a little wood, or if you will, just go and curl some wood off, till what remains is a tenon.

Remember all the talk about 'cloud lift', well go and do a '*tenon lift*'.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


What is after the next table? Your Maloof chair?

: ^ )


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


what's with the chair/? !!! lol I do believe you've hinted at this before.. 
Let's get this table thingy down pat first! haha 

thanks Frank… we'll see what I come up with today.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


That's going to be great, a Maloof chair made of Willow. I can't wait. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Tenons*
> 
> I am in the process of building a second plant stand (I thought that I would be done today but the Universe had other ideas.)
> 
> ...


quit ganging up on me!! haha 

or I "willow" have to do something drastic!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*past to present*

During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.

One of my other little passions is genealogy and I have now found where my woodworking interests come from!

My great-great-great-great-great-great-grandfather, Ludwig Horning, was a carpenter!!! He was born in 1708 in Germany and arrived in Skippack Township Pennsylvania at age 20. He took his Oath of Allegiance on Sept. 25, 1740.

In his will, he stated: 1 do further give and bequeath to my son John my clock, and case, windmill, cutting box all my carpenter tools, cross cut and hand saw and drawing knife.

And so there you have. I have sawdust in them thar veins!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


LOL! Well, one of your veins anyway. LOL… /me ducks


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


you'd better duck… I think that Cyber Share ability has multiple uses ((tosses something through the connection and watches it nearly miss the mighty Domino))


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


hahahaha GOTCHYA


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


From those things that were made for good, someone will always think of a way to use it for Bad.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


doh…..

((head hanging low and shutting off the cyber tool share tool)) 
((but continues to keep one eye on Spid-ato Man,,, just in case)


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


I am Spid-ATO Man!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *past to present*
> 
> During my short time at woodworking I've been asked about how I got into it and whether my Dad did any woodworking. Sadly, there was no direct woodworking mentors in my family.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*6 months in and counting*

I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.

The latest challenge, the Summer Awards, was an eye-opener for me, as I realized that my skills had indeed reached a new level.

It was only this past January that I decided that it was time to try my hand at the hobby that had intrigued me for years but I had no experience with. Although i didn't (and don't) expect to be really good at this, I did know that I would enjoy working with wood regardless of the outcome.

My first real project that I took on by myself, other than some pyrography, was my little dolphin napkin holder which still sits in my kitchen.


It was impressive, really, having never touched a scroll saw before or even watched one in action.

My goal, although I was focusing on scrollwork at the time, was to make a box-just a box… any box-and so with the scrollsaw (the only tool that I knew how to use, other than the mitre saw) my first box was created.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/518

This now sits on my daughter's desk in her music class, filled with paper clips.

Somewhere around this time, I was challenged (what would I do without you guys) to enter the Summer Challenge, and for some reason I took you up on the challenge. But, before summer arrived there was another challenge that took place - a little Thorsen Table-and my "just a box" goal grew legs.

This accomplishment is perhaps, and shall probably remain so, my greatest achievement. Not because it is so amazing, but because it was, so I thought, way beyond my abilities AND of course because it is made from willow, which I had fallen in love with during the creation of some other boxes. But I took the plunge, with the support of my fellow LumberJocks and the "masterpiece" was created. It is my favourite piece of furniture in my house. 


And then came the Summer Awards and the box I made for my Mom's 80th birthday. No screws. And not "just a box" but a box with meaning, a box with decoration… 
As I built this box, it was interesting to watch myself, over my shoulder, (oh this MsDebbieP thing is giving me a split personality I think) haaha.. .but I was fascinated by the knowledge that I used while building the box. I thought out steps, knowing what was going to come next; I knew a whole lot of "what not to do" and what to watch out for-and I remembered them all  
The process wasn't just a "one step at a time" but a step towards a vision, intertwined with other steps. Yes, this box symbolizes a new level of skill for me.



My journey might be slower than some; I might be a little (or lot) more timid than most re: using the tools and trying new techniques, but I am still moving forward, still progressing and still proud of my achievements.

What is next? I have no idea but I'm sure there are some fellow LumberJocks who have a thought or two on that!!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

You have the right to be very proud of your achievements, not only in woodworking but in the emag for Lumberjocks and just your participation in this site. It is always a joy for me to read your blogs, comments and see your woodworking skills at work. *Proud you bet you should be!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Debbie, you have come a long way. We all are proud of what you have accomplished in just a short period of time.

A couple of years from now, this will be but a faded memory. By then you will have gone off and gone "Pro" on us "minor leaguers" back here at LumberJocks. Just keep it going!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


*It won't be long, and people will be asking for your advice on how to do things.

Maybe they already have.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


hahah that's funny, P.J. lol 

Thanks Max, PJ, Dick.

No, nobody is asking advice yet, but I'm full of it!! lol


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


love the first item, but what kind of fish is a "SNIKPAN"?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure Rob, but it looks like it is a PAN fish


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Wow Debbie you sure fooled me
I thought you have been a woodworker for years.
You have the enthusiasm and you certainly aren't short on creative ideas.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


oh napkins….silly me


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


how kind of you, John. 

Rob-a little dyslexic this afternoon??


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Debbie - this is Susie (Joel's wife) I think your work is awsome and your attitude even better! I need to find some of that within myself. It's too easy to just ask Joel to make it for me. I think of myself as being creative, just not much of a doer. Thanks for the inspiration! Suz


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Glad to have you online Suz. Tell Joel to move over and let you sign-in with your own name. So we'll know who we are talking to.

Debbie: Great job. You've never been lacking on talents - just skills. And, they are coming along. Get over your fear of table saws and routers by starting like Obi says " we take large pieces of wood, and make them small. Then we take small pieces of wood and make them large." So take some larger pieces of wood and run them through the saw so you can see how to hold them and push them safely. Then an additional skill will emerge. You can just keep going. The doweling has come and gone. You've gained a new skill. Time to move in additional ways.

Once you do your wonder why you were afraid, or timid. Or looked to Rick for his efforts to help. It's not hard. I spent 6 hours today cutting on the table saw at the toy club. Only once did a small piece of wood get into a position where it could be out of control. We stepped back, turned off the saw and removed the wayward piece. It was a small piece of cuttoff that could have gone flying and we didn't want to touch it while the saw was on.

I don't want to scare you, but I want you to work safe, and I want you to expand your skill set.

Enough said.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

It certainly appears as though you've come a long way in a short amount of time.

Some food for thought: There's no rush. Learn at your own pace. A certain amount of fear of power tools is quite healthy. Some call it respect. I still maintain a healthy respect for my tools and machines. And I hope that never goes away.

Since I am unaware your experience level, I want to throw in a few tips. I hope I'm not preaching to the chior. If so, forgive me.

I never turn on my saw without thing first thinking if what I'm doing is safe. If I'm uncertain, I'll do it another way. Unless cutting only part way through the board, ALWAYS use an anti kick back device. Even if you use no other guards on the saw, use that one. If you've ever seen a board leaving the saw at a couple hundred miles per hour, you'll know why. A board sticking out of your forehead makes it difficult to turn corners.

The router, (your friend), has a few things to watch. Always keep two hands on it. Try to develope the habit of letting the bit stop spinning prior to removing it from your work. This way you are less likely to damage the workpiece, and even more important, brushing against your leg with the spinning bit. What a mess that makes.
Make several light passes , instead of one heavy one. Its easier on the tool motor, the cutting bit and you.

A router bit spins clockwise, so rout from the left to the right. The exceptions are if the router is mounted upside down in a table, so right to left is the proper way to go. If routing a wood that is prone to tearout, you can make LIGHT passes from right to left. When the cut is almost complete, make the final pass or two in the proper direction.

An easy way to dertemine if it is prone to tearout is look at the top of the board you are about to rout an edge detail on. Looking at the grain, see if it starts at the edge of the board, and goes in towards the center of the board, in the direction you are routing. If it does, with the bit turning clockwise, the bit can grab a piece of grian and tear it along the grain line, causing a big tearout. If the grain starts in the middle of the board, and heads out towards the edge, if the bit grabs some grain, it will tear it out towards the edge, rendering it harmless. On a curved piece, we often end up routing from two different directions, so we are able to minimize tearout. A lso, the speed of feeding the router is important. Too fast, and you'll have a rougher surface than necessary. Too slow, will burn the workpiece.

Sometimes in spite of your best efforts, burns will still occur. An easy way to deal with them is sand them with wet / dry sandpaper, dipped in mineral spirits. This speeds up the process considerably. On very rough or highly figured boards, I'll spray the wood itself with mineral spirts, prior to routing it. It cuts down on tearout and burning, resulting in smoother work, and less wear and teart on the bit and router. This will not effect the finish in any way, as it evaporates quickly. I use this with carving as well. Not only does it help in cutting the wood, it also shows what the wood will look like when finished. It exaggerates the flaws, making them easier to see.

Running boards through the jointer and planner is the same as far as what direction to feed the board. You always want the tear out to leave the board, not travel deeper into it. (whenever possible).
When the cut is almost complete, make the final pass or two in the proper direction. On boards where the grain is wild, pick the lesser of two evils. Mineral spirits will help here as well.

Another important tidbit is always use sharp blades. Dull bits have more resistance so you have to push them harder. Doing so is more likely to cause accidents.

I hope I haven't spoken about something you already know, but I just wanted to be sure you do know it.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


You are doing great just remember the long run goal of woodworking is to be able to count to ten on your fingers. Everything else is just showing off!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *6 months in and counting*
> 
> I am now in the second half of my first year of woodworking and I thought that perhaps it was a good time to look back and assess my progress as well as set some goals for the future.
> 
> ...


You make me proud to know you everyday. I see the exuberance and bonhomie you bring to these pages, and every newbie that is here long learns that you have a word of encouragement or direction to give them (and if it's something you don't know you tell them who to ask). No fakery, no super-expert snobbery (not that I see much of that around here from any of the LJocks). The good humor you have shown me in the "Where In The World" quest and it's collateral incarnations has been nothing short of miraculous.

So about the wood and the acquisition of skills. Just let your inner artist lead you to the projects you want to accomplish. If you don't know how to do it, I have no fear that you will ask for assistance when needed. And I am also sure you know who to ask about any skill set that might come up. Just be patient, practice safety first and enjoy the ride. Anything you want to learn or do is within your grasp (as to whether it's within the budget is always a question up for grabs with most of us here). Here's to years along the journey… Salud!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Router Phobia*

Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.

I thought that the 1/2" was too narrow to use the DowelMax on and so I chose to use a different joinery technique. Using the router is out-I've had too many difficulties with the machine and I'm not familiar enough with the Triton router to give that a go without some assistance from Rick (who is at work.)

And so I knew that it was time to try out my new "learning curve" tool: the Veritas Router Plane from Lee Valley.

Now, I haven't used the plane before; I haven't used ANY plane before. It was definitely a "learning curve" experience.

First, I started with my wood (which I had to cut in half and the lengths I wanted were over my 12" limit for the mitre saw. Sigh… no problem, just cut it half way, flip it around and finish the cut. Done. 









Next I had to figure out where the dividers would go and mark the slot areas. (That didn't go TOO badly. I don't think I got my lines lined up precisely but it works.)

Then, I knew that I had to cut the edges of the slots or the wood would probably rip (since I was going across the grain). Now.. what to use; what to use…. can't find an exacto knife… that old rusty hand saw won't cut butter… thinking, thinking, thinking,,, there's another saw: well isn't that curve in the blade cute!!... that's out… back to cutting butter. .. I did most of the slots in this manner, thinking "new tool" the entire time. ...

Then for the last two cuts I decided to use the miter saw again and just lower it half way through the wood, cut the edges of the slot and then use the router plane for the rest of it… Now you think of it!!!

Before using the Router Plane I had to put it together (easy) and then off I went.



















the process became easier as I went along; the miter saw made a big difference re: marking the slot opening. And… i now have dividers in my kitchen drawer.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Very creative Debbie.
Where in the world did you get a hags tooth? I know LV but, how did you decide to include it in your arsenal?
I am certain that a couple of cuts witha back saw and a few swipes with the router plane is ultimately faster than setting up the router for most folks.
The best part is you thought your way through it and got it done.

Bravo !
Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


how did I decide to buy the Router Plane? Well, I had given up on routers (along with the table saw) which means I was limited in my projects either in their construction or in waiting for Rick to come home to do the required tasks. 
Well, I don't mind asking for help but when I have an idea I want to run with it - now - not wait for the weekend. 
Also, I want to be able to say "I made that" and I can't do that if Rick has done part of the process. 
(It's kinda like flyfishing - I won't use any of his flies. I have to catch the fish on something that I tied or what's the point.)

Then, last month I received the latest catalogues from Lee Valley and I spied the router plane-aha!! A solution to my self-imposed limitations. A couple of weeks ago I was in London and so I stopped into the store and made the purchase. (The salesman thought that I should just wait for my husband to come home as this was a big investment. Men! )


----------



## WoodWright (Mar 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Why have you "given up on … the table saw"? Because THAT'S the way to do what you needed to do here!

If it's a natural dread of 30 to 60 hungry steel sharks' teeth spinning at up to 5000 RPM, don't let that keep you from it-anyone *without* a natural fear of such things belongs nowhere near any power tools!!!

All you need is a push stick, perhaps a featherboard-both come in plastic kits that work nicely-so your hands do not come within reach of that hungry blade; to keep reminding yourself that the blade cannot reach out for you, that to be in any danger you must come to it, and then don't do that; and, of course, to be careful. In case of possible kickback, don't stand "in the line of fire." And remember, all those four-fingered woodshop teachers out there got that way by being distracted by students horsing around.

If you have problems with either or both fence and/or miter guage, there are precision aftermarket ones that are fantastic. Check out http://www.kregtool.com/products/pms/index.php and http://www.incra.com/ and http://www.jdstools.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=5. The Kreg is what I have and its "street price" is best at about US$140. If I needed a precision rip fence I'd go to http://www.mulecab.com/ for theirs-probably as good as if not better than a Beisemeyer at well under half the price. If your miter guage is okay but you just want to add a fence to it see http://www.mulecab.com/MiterGaugeFence.htm.

I guarantee Rick will just love to receive your new Kreg this Christmas…! (If not before…)

Now, *GO MAKE SOME SAWDUST!!!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


lol OR … I can let Rick do whatever he does and I can use my mitre saw, my DowelMax, and my router plane!


----------



## WoodWright (Mar 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you didn't answer the question…? Anyway, since you're playing with drawers…:

BTW, my gal & I just recently saw a great idea: An in-drawer knife block, that is just a thick wide flat board with saw cuts about an inch or so apart. FYI if you're metric up there, an inch is 25.4mm. I think it was of plywood because the ends were trimmed with solid wood, and I can't think of any other good reason for that.

Also, the router is a fantastic tool! You might also want to give Rick a good book on the use of routers…! Check out http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/ for a wealth of ideas and accessories.

Then, *GO MAKE SOME SHAVINGS!!!*


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Proud of you, Debbie.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Debbie, were you aware that the Dowelmax has a kit for using 1/4" dowels? Anway, nice use of that plane.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


*the question: why don't I use the table saw? *
I value my body parts too much and so I work around it. So far, so good! I relate it to "touching a snake" - I don't have to so I'm not going to! There's absolutely no reason that I need to overcome my fear of snakes and at this point in time there is absolutely no reason that I need to overcome my fear of the table saw. As long as I'm building "small" I'm happy 

re: router. Rick gets along fine with his old router that he's had for decades and the new Triton router we have. Unfortunately inbetween those are a couple routers that ate stuff they weren't supposed to. (Scott had the same difficulties that we did with one of our routers). Too much trouble for me. I don't have the patience. 
Keith from Ridgid tools (see interview) informed me of a router workshop he is offering in November at a Home Depot about an hour away. Perhaps if he gets to the store closer to me I'll consider it. It's not using the tool that is the problem (I can handle learning curves).. it's just those darned bad experiences we had with a couple bad routers.

dowelmax: yes, I have the 1/4" kit but since the 1/2" wood that I got isn't really 1/2" and it is "just pine" I figured that the dowels would be too close to the edge and make the pine too weak. (gosh, I almost sound like I know what I'm talking about there!) ha.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the plane and welcome to the slippery slope. Sounds like you need to get a combination plane next. Totally eliminate the need for a router.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan6.htm

or a plough plane
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=57678&cat=1,41182


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie;

I commend you for having the gumption to do as you are doing. I have to applaud you for this. The very idea that you are willing to test your abilities out, armed only with your wits, meaning no past experience with these tools, is really grreat!

In no time you'll be promoted to Boss.

Great job.

Lee


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Very creative solution! Well done, Debbie.

I'm envious of all Veritas planes. Drool….


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


I view the bandsaw as the safest saw in my shop especially when working with small pieces 
My bandsaw is an inexpensive benchtop Skil 10" HD3640 , The almost identical saw is sold by other companies. I've upgraded the guides "cool blocks I think" but that's about it. I cut the dormer roof
with it on John's extreme Cape Cod birdhouse, using simular material to your drawer divider. 
I have a 10" Delta Radial Arm saw and I think that I would use any other available option before
rotating the blade to the rip position. I've done the cut 1/2 way flip on a mitre saw. also. I'm not 
sure how safe that is. On a mitre saw the stock it being pulled against the fence if the open curf
was th catch the blade it could ricochet. Use caution and a holddown. I agree with you…..
"I value my body parts" eyes included. My last shop injury occured when installing a fostner bit in
my drill press. The chuck key slipped and my hand came in contact with the cutting edge of
the drill bit. A nice gash on my finger. A simple operation with no power to the machine or
moving blades.. My finger still has a mark and it's been about 30 days but it's OK. Just a reminder
anything sharp will cut you.. I now shield the bit when I inslall in in my drill press. One leather glove
on my hand with the chuck key and the other glove on the bit,. It's OK to be afraid of your tools,
Expect the uninspected. If you think it's not safe it probably is not safe..

Stay Safe
Gary


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Alright Ms Deb! There's one of the greatest pleasure I get out of anything. Thinking your way through a challenge, ending up where you want to be, and being happy with the results.

So…. let's see the drawers!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


thanks Shaun.
The drawers are already full of "junk" - all divided up nicely but still full of junk 
No pix coming.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


Also, you might want to consider a trim router such as a Bosch Colt…..

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR10E-Single-Speed-Palm-Grip-Router/dp/B000ANT91S/ref=sr_1_3/102-7449947-7697720?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191584124&sr=1-3

or one with all the bells and whistles…

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVSNK-Installers-Horsepower-Variable/dp/B000EJX202/ref=sr_1_5/102-7449947-7697720?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191584124&sr=1-5

They are much smaller than a standard router…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


the "pusher" is on a roll…. trying to hook me into a bunch of new tools!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


I gotta keep trying. Otherwise I will never see that willow Maloof Rocking Chair.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


lol oh right.. the rocking chair . (shaking my head)


----------



## WoodWright (Mar 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


*Debbie*, have you seen the new SawStop Cabinet (table) Saw? It has what they calll their revolutionary Accident Detection System, that electronically senses any contact of the blade with flesh or fleshlike substance and instantaneously crashes an aluminum brake against the spinning blade to freeze-lock it to an instant standstill. They like to demonstrate with a hotdog, touching it to the teeth at full speed: The blade crashes to an instant standstill and the hotdog only gets a smal cut, as opposed to being torn in two.

Truly astounding. People cut themselves worse making a sandwich!

Of course that does not mean operators can be careless with complete impunity-not only would they get a small cut but the repair costs money. But it does NOT cost whatever reconstuctive surgery costs.

It comes at a serious price, however: For exmple, right now, today & tomorrow, my area's premier machine & tool supplier is holding their annual "OcToolBerfest" (corny, but it's a Good Thing, with show specials etc.) and their price is US$3692, in contrast to a Delta Unisaw with 50" Unifence at about half that; or 30" at much less than half that. Then again, a 3-phase 7HP Unisaw goes for US$5000…! For more info & a local dealer check out http://www.sawstop.com/. Anyway, they're very excited about it becoming THE cabinet saw for schools and larger shops, where *LIABILITY* is the overriding consideration in all things.

Gary above makes several excellent points. But I would not count a bandsaw as a suitable substitute for a tablesaw. It's basically a jigsaw on steroids. At age 57 I just bought my first-little, the smallest made that I know of-bandsaw, while I cannot imagine life without a tablesaw. And I don't see much of a safety margin either: Butchers use bandsaws to whizz right through heavy bones! But I cannot imagine cutting a dado with a bandsaw, and I don't think many folks could afford a bandsaw big enough to rip a 4×8 plywood panel in half or especially into 4×4 halves. Sure, you could use a hand-held circular saw, but other than with Festool's new-not even sure what it's called, with a built-on guide system-the cut is sure to be irregular.

I'm not evangelizing Tablesawism but it's a shame to miss out on the joys of one merely out of a perfectly healthy sense of self-preservation. With or without technological wizardry whose absolute reliability is logiclly subject to eventual malfunction-everything electronic fails sooner or later-proper safety procedures are a Good Thing and always vitally important. As is proper instruction in same. My point is, no one should be afraid of a table saw-only the BLADE! Be VERY AFRAID of the BLADE, and you won't ever have an injury problem! That's what push sticks and feather boards are all about: Keeping all body parts AWAY FROM THE BLADE.

While you *go make sawdust!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


I have see the Sawstop. I spoke with a representative at the wood show. I hope to get an interview with him soon.

Re: cost, they are coming out with a model more appropriate for the average woodworker ( I think he mentioned a $1500 cost or something like that.)

re: my choice, there are lots of things that I choose not to do in my life. Am I missing out? Maybe. Do I regret my choices? No. 
Although I want to make things "by myself", my primary love or woodworking remains "building WITH Rick". I really enjoy the time together. So .. he can rip, cut, dado, route…. and I'll do the other stuff 

And so for now the table saw and router remain "his tools"


----------



## WoodWright (Mar 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Router Phobia*
> 
> Today I decided to put new dividers in my kitchen drawer and so down to the workshop I went. Earlier this week I had purchased some 1/2" x 6" knotty pine at Rona.
> 
> ...


*Gary*, I have a suggestion: Get with someone who has a welder-any kind-and have him cut your drill press chuck key in half, then weld an extension rod-maybe even 1/4" iron pipe?-between both halves so you have an extended chuck key that does not place your hand near whatever you're chucking in.

I seem to recall seeing factory-made extended chuck keys somewhere but I don't remember where or how long ago. It's ridiculous how many different chuck key hole & siot size combintions there are-Jacobs has 10 for their professional-series alone-instead of standardizing on just two or three, like Square Drive, Phillips-and now Torx -screws & screwdrivers (#1, #2, #3, and so forth). The industry should have done this way back when. Since Jacobs was always the industry leader, this could have been Jacobs #1, #2, & #3 sizes, just like Phillips screws and Morse tapers. It's also ridiculous they make them all so short. If you happen to be fantastically lucky, maybe the extended chuck key for the Jet mortiser might coincidentally just happen to fit. Here's another remote possibility: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Chucks_Axminster_AxminsterLongChuckKey_axminchuck_key?Args== Otherwise, you're cutting & welding.

Someone said the wonderful thing about standards is there are so many of them.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Scrollsaw Stars*

After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.

*The Wood*
I purchased some 1/4" thick poplar-I didn't want to use pine because it is so fragile and I didn't want to use walnut for two reasons: 1) it is too hard and 2) After sacrificing some walnut to make my snowman bottle holder I didn't think I dare sacrifice some more in order to "practice".

*The Process*
I put tape on the board and glued the patterns to the tape.

I then cut out the squares using the blade (not sure what type it was) that was already in the machine. I found that I could zip along quite quickly with this wood and the blade that was in it. No big dilemmas with this step -that's a good thing.

Next I drilled a hole in each of the letter sections and using a smaller blade (after the first one gave up the ghost) I found that a slower speed worked quite well with this step. Again, not too much troubles. There were a couple spots that the blade tried to avoid following the line, and the font used wasn't big enough for the drill bit I used (no.. it wasn't that I used too big of a drill bit… trying to think positive here!!) and so I included the circles into the font style as much as possible. If I were to do this again I'd choose that font with the circles on the edges.

I then sanded the front/back with the belt sander and then used my Dremel to sand the edges of the stars.

And there we have it: a star for each of my family members.(not all shown in this photo). No stain or anything on them yet. Haven't decided what I'll use yet.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Debbie -

WOW! Those are beautiful! Excellent instructions. Thanks!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Most impressive. Pretty and personal, what more could you want?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


thanks David, Russel. 
 I was pleasantly surprised at the end result


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Deb. A steady hand you've got. Will they hang on a tree next month?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie;

I always knew you'de make a star someday!

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Going to be a festive Christmas as the MsDebbie household. Everyone will have a star on the tree.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Yeah, some of the scrollsaw work is pretty inspiring. Nice work.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


There oughta be a new font made from these. Love it!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Good job Debbie, I've tried my scroll saw a couple of times and can attest that it is nerve racking trying to keep tight to the lines. You did a really nice job.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


I like Deb. Ornaments are always fun to make. I've made some using the wood cut from the base of our tree. The 1st tree that we used that came from our farm started the idea. I wanted to commemorate the occasion and made both of my girls an ornament. Just simple slices of the trunk with the bark on, painted and polyed. You'ld think they were waterford crystal. They get wrapped in bubble wrap and boxed when the tree comes down.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


i like these very much. Great christmas theme.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Not only is a beautiful and well executed thing that you have done here but I specially love how pure an un-geeky is your approach to woodworking. I quote (sic) "using the blade (not sure what type it was) that was already in the machine" and "If I were to do this again I'd choose that font with the circles on the edges."

You are like *Mot*'s 9 year old daughter, that child that sometimes reminds us the obvious but often difficult to achieve: to be more easy-going and less worried about the technical details, more creative and less OCD…

Keep on going "Debbie" and thank you for telling us. By the way, yesterday I listened again to the Lumberjocks Podcast featuring your interview, I absolutely loved it. Too bad there were no more episodes of the series. (


----------



## sublime4life40 (Nov 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Great job,looks wonderful.Stars can be tryng at times.I do alot of scrolling too.The clear packing tape is a good idea helps your blades last alot longer.I use alot of #2 Olson skip tooth blades.Their ideal for tight radius & detail .They cut fast and they have great chip removal for smooth finishes. Their .012" in thickness and great for cutting super small lines.There also pretty reasonable too. If you notice your blade is wondering.slow your feed down and keep your speed on the lowest setting. Its o.k. to get off the line for a little bit.You can easly fix a small problem by just smoothing the cut out alittle bit.Your stars look really great .


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone. I'm pleased with the results. I didn't have to throw any away! 

Bob: isn't it interesting that "free" stuff can be precious and expensive stuff can be - well, just stuff!

Jojo: that's a high compliment to be compared to Mot's daughter. She's an impressive young lady, 
re: interviews, I'll mention this to Martin… I had forgotten about them; it was so long ago, it seems. 
(and I'm glad you enjoyed my interview. My 10 minutes of fame lol.)

Rick: thanks for the tips! I picked up a bunch of blades last spring but I don't know what I ended up getting. 
Thanks for the tip re: wandering. Yesterday was the first time that I've ever "used" the speed to my benefit. It was interesting to feel the difference and the control it gave me. 
And thanks for the kind words about my stars, since your work was part of my inspiration!


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Cool idea. One more thing for me to do prior to Christmas. Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie-
I haven't been able to keep up here much, but I sure like your new stars! Great scroll work. Nicely done!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


thanks GB and Barb.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

I just saw these. Very cool idea. I sometimes try to get my kids involved in the shop using the scroll saw because it is a relatively safe tool to use under supervision. These may be a great project to try for Christmas. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


ok I have to laugh.. here I am so proud of my achievements on the scroll saw and you are going to have the kids make them.. sigh… darn kids - they make everything look so easy 

(remembering back to my first "oops" with the DowelMax… and Mot's daughter not having a problem..sheesh)
oh my ego, my ego.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

Sorry if that came across poorly ;-)

I didn't mean to imply that my kids efforts will be near as nice as what you've created, just that I thought it was a really nice idea for a project to try with them. Your efforts with the scroll saw on these were great! I really like the lettering you used. I think we'll be lucky if we can get halfway nice looking stars maybe with something painted on the front but, it will be time well spent with the kids.

Great work!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


haha no problem lol 
I am inspired by the abilities of our young woodworkers. 
Go, young'uns, go…. AND .. please post the end results so I can pick up a trick or two


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


ok debbie practice time is over , how about one for each lumberjock !!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Deb, you keep that up and we'll have to name you *resident Elf!*

Good on you and you are getting better too.

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


haha MrTrim-2074 stars… I don't think I have that much patience!! lol

Thanks Bob.


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


That is cool. I wish I had seen these a month ago. So little time….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Mark: have your kids made some yet??

Rikkor: they certainly didn't take long to do; that's for sure!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late to the party, but wanted to say what a nice idea.
I would recommend to leave them a natural finish.

Good job,
Steve


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Stars*
> 
> After being inspired by some beautiful scrollsaw work recently, I thought it was time I did a little practicing at my scroll saw.
> 
> ...


thanks Steve


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Scrollsaw Box*

With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.

I found this pattern for a "fern box" online and I used some leftover tongue & groove pine that Rick brought home from his work.

Took me 3 hours to complete this stage. 
oh.. and only 1 scrollsaw blade!! Now THAT's impressive


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Not only is it impressive that you used one scroll saw blade but the work looks really GREAT!!!! I really like the pattern. Can't wait to see the fininshed product….


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Absolutely beautiful.

And only one saw… that's even more impressive.

Again, I love your un-dogmatic approach. You don't mind to paint walnut and you scroll-saw and expose the beauty of… tongue & groove "cheap" leftovers. *Mot*'s daughter would be proud of you! Tongue (and groove) in cheek, of course!

By the way, I can spot some very thin and delicate cuts and some crisp corners that you must be proud of…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


thanks 

Actually I haven't even had time to look at it closely.. I finished the last cut, grabbed it and came upstairs to start supper… 
took time to post some pix …

I'll get a closer look as I sand those edges…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Very nice Debbie. A great job. How thick is the pine?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


LOL…you did a nice job, Debbie! I'm impressed with the patience it takes for that kind of detail. Good job!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I think you are doing a bang up job with one of my favorite tools. I can't wait to see what you craft with it next, Debbie!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Very very nice Deb…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Debbie it is beginning to sound like you've unleashed the inner artist in you. Beginnings of a great little box - maybe for some potpourri?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Those are really great marijuana leaves, Debbie!

Ha ha, just kidding  ...forgive me, couldn't resist. But seriously, that is some impressive scroll work! Keep that stuff up. You're darn good at it. I just received some parts for my scroll saw blade tensioner last week. You have inspired me to put it together and try it out again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone.

The pine is 3/8" thick.
Patience: yah, I don't have much of that when it comes to making a project. I have to keep myself focused on the moment, on the section of line I'm cutting rather than looking at how much is left to do or wishing it was done.

The box: not sure, yet, how I'm going to put this together, especially since the bottom edges have "the groove" still in them. But I'm sure I will come up with something.

Blake: Blake, Blake, Blake… I'll never be able to look at my work in the same way ever again….


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Looks great  I need to crack open my scroll saw, haven't used it in ages but sure is fun.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


it was fun actually 
have fun !!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Yer definitley gaining on it Deb. 
Very nice work .

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Outstanding, Deb. You outta be very proud.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I am 
it's not a box yet.. but so far so good


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

That is really nice - very impressive scrolling work, and just one blade!

As far as assembling the box, how about using the groove to your advantage and cutting off the inside part of it and creating a rebate for a plywood bottom? You could then create a small rebate on the short sides of equal size to allow the long sides to fit/glue into. Just shave off the tongues and you will have a box! I'll be watching to see how you ultimately solve the dilemma.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


You are multitalented, Ms. Debbie. I think we should refer to you as a *jock* of all trades!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


lol thanks Charlie

Mark. that's a great idea re: half of the groove.
THe plans have a bar for the bottom to sit on but because it is 3/8" pine I'm afraid of drilling it.

Other option I had was make 4 corner "legs" for the sides and bottom to all sit in. I could use UNPAINTED walnut and so I wouldn't have a problem re: cutting it.

As for the top, I'm going to leave the tongue .. it gives it character!  The original plans has a rounded top but my wood wasn't tall enough so I opted to just leave it straight and include the tongue as the decorative edge.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the finished box. It will be beautiful. Those scrolled sides are so elegant.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Keep it up MsDebbie!!!! Doing great!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Corbin and I both give it 2 thumbs up, really a great job Deb. You have astounded us all with your tenacity to not only learn woodworking, but to become proficient at it. Good job. Mike and Corbin


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


aw gee. thanks… I don't feel like I'm doing a lot .. but one step at a time


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Better late than never I guess…

Easy to work around those nasty grooves *Debbie*. Just cut the inner lip of them and voilà, you've got a halp-lap joint (AKA a rabbet) ready to be glued to a bottom. Otherwise, you could cut matching dadoes in the bottom and joint them with four wood splines in a sort of modified butt-joint. I don't know if you follow me here. Anyway, I'd go for the former as it is the easiest of both methods and it'll allow you to use your handplanes. A few passes on each board would get you rid of that half groove and take care of preparing the rabbet.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I think I get it… will probably do the cutting idea. 
I hope to find time today to have a look at it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Hey Debbie, I did a search on scroll saw work and this was one of the posts that popped up. You did a really wonderful job on these. I love the pattern too. I've been thinking about a nice leaf pattern for a long time now. Did you design this yourself or if not where did you find it?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I think it is from this site: http://www.finescrollsaw.com/freepatterns.htm 
and thanks for your kind words!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


deb this is gonna be a sweet box. i got two questions what kind of scrollsaw do u have? and what site did u get the pattern from? well there i go again moving to slow thanks ste and deb for answering one of my questions


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


MsDebbieP, thank you for that link. The scroll saw site I used to frequent was on the old MSN forums they closed up a couple years ago.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I have a Dremel scrollsaw.

I look forward to seeing some projects from that link!!! Make sure you let me know when you post something.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I have a cheap Delta 16"vs, but it gets the job done. I like having the choice of pinned and pinless blades.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


I agree re: pin/pinless. 
I don't have a lot of experience scrolling but I've used both styles - both valuable tools.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the scrolling Debbie.I am anxious to see how you finsh it off for a box.
Oooops I didn't notice how old this post was.Sorry.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Scrollsaw Box*
> 
> With the success of my scrollsaw stars, I decided to get a little more challenging.
> 
> ...


here's the finished product


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*My Latest Project*

Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).

But I had to make something…. something….

So down to the shop I went to listen to the spirits of the wood saying "pick me… gift me".... The strategy worked because 5 seconds after looking at my pile of wood I saw a little piece of thin plywood stuff that is perfect for the bottom of a tray. I didn't know I had any of it left! Ah ha… I'll make a tray to hold papers.

I decided that my collection of tongue and groove pine would make good sides and could even be used to stack one on top of the other if I wanted to do that. (Even though the pine isn't their style, the piece would be functional and made by mom.. so they would have to just like it! haha)

The tray went together so quickly I wasn't even going to post a picture or write-up about it. but then I realized that this achievement (the ease of making it) is something to celebrate. I've reached a new milestone in my learning curve. I knew what I was doing.

*The Tray*
At first I was just going to put a bottom on the tray but then decided that if i used the pine "as is" I could make a shelf in it and leave room underneath for sliding other material. Perfect.

I cut the plywood to fit a standard piece of paper, with room for fingers to access the material. I then cut the two sides to length.

I used the mitre saw to cut the dadoes/grooves into the sides-AND I used a trick that I saw here at LJ to make sure they were cut at the same height. I clamped a piece of wood to the back rail of my mitre saw which created a block for my wood piece to sit up against. Perfect.

I then used my $1 Store chisel to chip out the centre piece of wood left after the two cuts by the saw. And then I used my router plane to smooth out the dado/groove. Perfect again.

I glued and clamped the sides to the plywood (NOTE: I have to buy more clamps. I only have two "large" clamps that aren't large enough for length clamping, and two "smaller" clamps that are .. well.. smaller… )

After clamping the sides, I measured and cut a piece to go along the back. And, since the pine already has a lacquer finish-I'm laughing! I'm done.

(Pictures to follow-after the gift recipients have left the house).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


No pictures didn't happen.


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same as Karson, no pictures? No project


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


Great story. But you of all people should know that pictures are what keep many of us going. Gotta see. However, since you promised pictures, I'll wait, somewhat anxiously, but I'll wait.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


well I couldn't take the picture while my daughter and son-in-law were around!!! 
Maybe I'll make you guys wait til Christmas morning, now, before I post a picture!!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


I love reaching the point where you realize, "Wow, I know what I am doing and I am efficient in the shop." 
That is a great moment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


it was pretty exciting, even though it was a simple project 
(ha…. a year ago at this time I would not have called it a simple project)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie, Executive Director etc…;

I'm glad to hear your reaching that stage when you can "just do it", without all the fretting about it.

It's kind of interesting to watch carpenters or cabinetmakers when first realise they can do it. They go from second guessing everything they do, and in the process, screwing it up, to doing it on auto drive.

You are able to see the exact day they realise they know how.

I'm still waiting for that day for me!

Based on the pictures you supplied I'll just guess it was a nice job.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


and this morning I did a couple scrollsaw projects .. but you'll have to wait til christmas to have a look.
...


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


NPDH!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


Christmas 2008? I see how you are.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


oh . haha… oops.
the tray has made it's way to.. somewhere .. and I didn't get a picture of it.

I'll have to make another one, I guess.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


And I'll bet the dog ate your homework too.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn….......................

You silly goose you know better than to tell us bed time fairy tails like this….

Of all people…...... shezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

You think this group here just got our first chisel, to take a piece out of you hide with?

Go to your shop!

Bad Girl!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *My Latest Project*
> 
> Yesterday was my day to make presents for my kids… (didn't really happen). I just can't think of the right gifts to make and then when I get an idea I need to print a pattern and my printer isn't working right now, so frustration sets in and I go do housework instead. (See how frustrated I am??? I did housework - by choice and not by necessity!! That's scary).
> 
> ...


hehehe lol
well… ummm…. ah…. well….. bad dog.. bad dog…

maybe I'll get some pictures in the new year.. yah.. that's it - I'm waiting for the new year.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*365 Days Later*

Jan. 5, 2008
Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.

It has been an interesting year, filled with surprises. Last year, on this day, I thought "give woodworking a try and see if you like it". I had no background in woodworking, no mentor to copy, no woodworker or creations as an inspiration-just an appreciation of wood surfaces.

I didn't know what I wanted to make or how I wanted to make it. The only tools we had, worth mentioning, was Rick's table saw and router, and a cordless drill. When I joined the site I soon became inspired by the possibilities and my love of wood became stronger, as I listened to the words of "my fellow jocks" talk about the process, the fine points of woodworking, and the love of sawdust.

Soon after joining, I dragged (well not really dragged) Rick to a wood show and I got to see the tools. I was drawn to the scrollsaw and I decided that it was to be my "tool of choice". I had never seen one in use… just an end project or two at the displays. I was in awe. And so the journey began.

The journey-well there were two journeys that began that day. 1) the process of actually working with wood and 2) the journey of stocking the shop area with tools.. and more tools…. Once I had made my first little something or other and I became more aware of the possibilities, I knew that I needed more tools. (Oh the slippery slope!!) And we bought a mitre saw (my favourite tool), and then a drill press (Rick's "need"), then a planer and jointer… then a bandsaw (Rick's other "need")...then the Ridgid Drum/Spindle Sander …and then the dreaded routers (but we won't rehash those stories)..but.. the router difficulties did result in my purchase of my first (interesting that I just typed "first") plane… a router plane by Lee Valley. Love it!!

We had the tools… now we just needed to build! My little exploration projects were small and basic and I was pleased. And then came the Thorsen Table Challenge. "You can do it" everyone said…. "Give it a try". .. Ok, if you say so… and I did. I made my little table and I was shocked that it didn't wobble. It now sits proudly at my back door holding a plant or the phone, whatever I feel like in the decorating moment 

After that success, well, my fellow Jocks wouldn't (and won't) let me backslide and say "I can't do that". They push me (unsuccessfully at this point) to make a Maloof Rocking chair, a bed for my daughter, an instrument, a rocking horse, a drawer… and oh, a small wooden box… the list is endless. I have learned to watch what I say or they are adding a new item to my build list. Things that are way beyond my abilities (or so I think)...

Recently, inspired by some of the new members who are busy with their scroll saws, I have sat back down at my "tool of choice" and, having found some wood that is easy to work with, I have created a few pieces of scroll work and have loved the process! I do believe I was right that it was to be my "tool of choice".

Last month, I even used the bandsaw for the first time and that was exciting because it opens up the door to a lot of other possibilities. My first creation will never be forgotten… by anyone, it seems.. it has a place in LJ history: the snowman, made of "painted walnut". Ok, Ok. Ok.. I'll never make that mistake ever again. You can paint pine if you have to but never, never, never paint walnut. Ever!!

And so here we are today, looking back over the year at my woodworking journey and, although I haven't come far, I've come a long way! I haven't built any big furniture; I haven't made my rocking chair or bed, or rocking horse, or musical instrument or anything else that I am being coerced into making  .. but I have learned so much.

AND… we can't forget that I am now writing the monthly eMag for LJ.com. Who saw that coming? Certainly not me. I just wanted to see if I liked playing with wood. Over the past year, not only have I started writing the eMag but I have also interviewed a few company representatives. What an honour it has been to chat with the presidents and vice presidents of companies, the entrepreneurs, publishers, and inventors.. I still brag about having chatted with Robin Lee! Even non-woodworkers are impressed with that!

AND… I've also chatted with the founder of a woodworking community - the famous Martin Sojka. And that truly has been an honour (what a wonderful (and brilliant) young man he is!!!) I'd like to give my thanks to Martin, not only for this amazing site but also for putting up with my ongoing and lengthy list of ideas, and for being so kind and asking me to write the eMag. Also, thanks to all the LumberJocks who made me feel welcome when I first joined - never once did I feel like I wasn't capable or that I should keep my beginner questions to myself. Why, I was never made to feel like a beginner-I was just one of the gang learning about woodworking. And thanks to all the LumberJocks who make me feel welcome and part of the family, each and every day that I log on.

365 days… I know that it is going to be another exciting year. Thank you everyone for letting me share this journey with you.

(Oh.. and Tom- I know… no pictures. didn't happen) It must have all been just a dream.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Again, congrats on one year anniversary. (You should really try to post more often, though <g>)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


ooooh boy not another one!!! More postings mean more projects.. push push push hehehehe


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Happy anniversary, Debbie!

Where in the world is MsDebbieP? I'll tell you. She is right here where she should be sharing her endless optimism and unique insights to the conversations that go on at LJs. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


(blushing) Thanks Jeff


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Congratulations, Ms Debbie, on your one year anniversary. We are all on they same curve. Some at different points along it. Some at obtuse angles from it, but linked. I learn something new every day about my strong points and my limitations. That is the point of woodworking for me. The endless paths. I wish you a productive and peaceful 2008.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...



same to you!! 
woo hoo 2008… here we come


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Happy anniversary Debbie!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


thanks TC


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Blah blah blah blah….

where are the pictures? 

and the chair and bed and?

no excuses your not a newbie anymore….

back to the shop where you belong…....

happy anniversary Debbie


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Happy Anniversary Ms Debbie!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Congrats Debbie. Your exhuberance is infectious and you epitomize the joy of woodworking. It is sheer delight to share this space with you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


haha I'm going wood shopping today.. does that count? 
We have to redo our shower which wasn't put in right in the first place and has been leaking into the floor… and the tub surround is all cracked. .. so it has to be replaced.. and.. and… 
and while we are in town we are going to stop by A&M Wood to see what they might have for me to play with…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Congratulations Debbie.

This whole thing has been a dream. Our minds fitter to and fro from all of the knowledge that has been passed back and forth at electronic speed. We wish that we could read more and re-read more and design more and cut more and sand more and finish or re-finish more.

But this dang computer keeps grabbing us as we walk by. we are mesmerized by the LumberJock with the plane in his hand trying to make the board as smooth as glass.

We appreciate your efforts at keeping us on our toes and well informed.

Congratulations and to a great and blessed Year 2008 and beyond.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Congratulations and thanks, Debbbie!

It may be cliché, but … "You can do anything you set your mind to."


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Hello Ms. Executive Director;

Only one year? I thought you were older than than. I meant to say more experienced than that.

No no, I meant to say involved in this thing called LJ's for longer than that. Yeah, that's it.

You may not have a clue as to how far you've come in that short period of time, but it's much further than most of us, I'm sure.

And just the idea of actually producing the e-mag, within your first year is a serious accomplishment.

I haven't been here for as long as you, but I've noticed, and feel, you add a special ingredient to this site that makes it what it is. With you here, the other woodworking forums don't stand a chance!

Congratulations on the many accomplishments you have achieved, and I think I can speak for all of us here, we're proud and honored to know you.

Lee
p.s. Martin is a he, not a her!


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Congrats Debbie. Thanks for all you do, keep em coming.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


congrats…think about all you have done…such a contributor…thanks for making a difference

Matt


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


"just a box" You have come a long way!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


thanks everyone.
Yes, Lee.. I fixed my typo. thanks.

you got it, Dennis.. I just want to make a box.. just a box.. any box..


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Ms Debbie,

A year, doesn't time just fly when you having fun!!!!! You add so much to this web site for all of us Lumberjocks. I guess you could say you add a smile and warmth to the site. I enjoy reading your comments and seeing your inspections….. Here's to many many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


thanks Max


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Happy Anniversary Debbie!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


thanks Gary


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


Just think MsDebbie - before you were a LumberJock you would have never ever considered painting Walnut. Now you have. Congrats again!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *365 Days Later*
> 
> Jan. 5, 2008
> Thanks to Cajunpen I remembered that today marks my one-year anniversary here at the LJ shop.
> ...


you are so right, Bill… I wouldn't even have had walnut in my home. Wow, what a journey!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Chisels*

Aug 13, 2008

Well, with all the little fairy doors I've been making now (ok so it's only 5 so far but I'm on a roll!!) my little $1 store chisel set is starting to lose its effectiveness. But I have to say what a great purchase that was! I thought it would break on the first use but I've used it MANY MANY times and it is still hanging in there.

Yesterday, Rick and I took a drive to Lee Valley so I could "test drive" some new tools to see what fit in my hand nicely.

I ended up with a 3mm parting tool and a 4.5mm straight chisel from this set shown on the Lee Valley website. 

" "Japanese Detail Carving Tools from Lee Valley Tools "

I can't wait to give them a try. I'm sure that I am going to be amazed at the difference from the little $1 store set.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Great tool acquisition. I look forward to reading your review and viewing your projects. Thanks for sharing Debbie.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Good quality, sharp tools make an amazing difference. Let us know how they work, congratulations on the new acquisition!


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Congrats! Any tool purchase is call for a party! OK, well, maybe not… CAUSE WE'ED BE PARTYING ALL THE TIME! 

Looking forward to hearing about what you think of them. The short shaft looks that it would offer great control.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie;

Well it looks like you have another hobby to sink money into!

Enjoy!

Lee


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


very cool… any new tool is a good tool…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


*Congratulations!*

Your on your way, I hope the short shank tools work out for you.

I've never tried short shank tools, so I can't be a judge.

I'm sure they're much better than your old tools.

The main thing, I've learned is to have them good, & sharp, no matter what make of tool you have.

*So carve away!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


thanks 

Well, I've tried them and oooooh yah, so smooth.. no effort needed. Loving them.
Can't wait to do more doors!

I need more wood.
I need…
I need.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


*very cool any new tool*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Jeanmarc .. you are right. Any new tool is COOL


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


Looking forward to some smoothly cut wood MsDebbie!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


We will be waiting for you to show us the door.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


I'll be working on it today.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


*I wanted to say fresh like the tools, are all new mercy to correct me my translator is a little failing lol *










*thanks*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> Aug 13, 2008
> 
> ...


I understand your English. I think lol


----------

